# G0703P - Ignore the naysayers



## Kentuk55

Nice review Gary.


----------



## ssnvet

One thing I appreciate is that Grizzly doesn't "fudge" the numbers on their HP ratings….

You may have been able to run the DC off of the 20 amp circuit if you had all your duct work up and machines attached (blowers draw max amps when they suck max. cfm through open pipes) but upgrading the circuit would be my choice as well. You probalbly know this, but you need 10 ga. wire on a 30 amp circuit (just swapping out the breaker in your panel, potentially pulling 30 amps through 12 ga. wire is a big no-no). My preference would have been to switch the motor to 220 wiring and run a dedicated 20 amp. 220 volt circuit.

Good luck with the new DC…. give us an update after you're done with all your plumbing


----------



## Bertha

It's a really nice looking unit. This is the first time I'm seeing it. Thanks!


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review, Glad this is working out well. I hve grizzly tools and have been happy with them as well. I have a Penn Industries DC that works well

Well done.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Thanks for the review, Gary! Sounds like you have a setup you'll enjoy for many years to come!

I have one question. You wrote: "First off it came quickly as do all Grizzly shipments and the price was unequaled." I'm not asking what you paid for the unit, but am asking what you meant when saying "the price was unequaled." Just curious.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review…If I ever get lucky enough to move into a bigger shop I would love to upgrade from my Steel City 1.5HP to a big cyclone like this. My friend has a Griz D/C in his cabinet shop that gets daily use for the last 25 years..still running. They are great with parts as well he has had to fix it a couple times and never had a problem getting parts for a 20+ year old machine!


----------



## Gary777

ssnvet → 220VAC is my preferred choice as well but you have to order and swap out a control board ( P0703P088) to make the unit 220VAC, the board costs $64.00 from Grizzly. Plumbing is done and she runs like a dream.

Mark → When I did a cost comparison no other cyclone came close to the cost of this unit, I paid list which is $804.00 which included delivery. Having studied DC separation techniques and having built the Thein Baffle I knew that the cyclone was the way too go (I hate messing with those clear bags on single stage DC's.) The Thein Baffle worked great but it can't hold a candle to this cyclone.

Brad → Your post is a nice reinforcement of my choice to use Grizzly, the 1023 Table Saw was my first Grizzly purchase, I bought it used and the thing is a tank. I just love the thing, It's an early model so it's a bit older and I've had to do maintenance on it and as you say the parts are always available and I'm always amazed at how fast Grizzly ships. I own 4 large Grizzly machines now and I'm quite happy with all of them.


----------



## dbhost

I've seen that one in the Grizz catalog, and it looks good, but that 775 CFM rating they give it worries me. I know most DC manufacturers outright lie about their machine CFM ratings, and if this thing would flow well enough for my little garage workshop, it might be what I want to upgrade to… I mean my 2HP HF DC / Thien combo is working allright, but I want to upgrade to 6" ducting, and I want a unit to keep up with it…


----------



## Gary777

dbhost → I'll be honest, the CFM and static pressure worried me as well and almost stopped me from buying the unit. I haven't done a flow or pressure test but I can tell you that this thing sucks WAY MORE dust than the HF did. And I mean by an order of magnitude!

I am convinced that the size of the duct and the pleated filter has made the difference, you can gain the same thing in a single stage unit making the same changes but then you lose that second stage of separation which is known to clog filters. When it runs you can tell that the motor on this thing is using way more power than the HF did and I attribute that to the additional volume of air being moved due to the pleated filter and ducting. You don't want to leave small or light items anywhere near the openings on this setup or they will get sucked up. And my table saw dust compartment has never been so clean!

In all I have about 20' of 6" main duct, and I have kept the 4" reduced feeds to a minimum. I have also duct taped all of the seams of the duct just to be safe.


----------



## mrpedaling

Hey gary, when you were assembling… do you think the the cyclone inlet (aka "dust collector and filter assembly" http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0703p_m.pdf pg 15) could be rotated? Looks like the bolt pattern is pretty regular where it connects to the housing/filter and also where it hits the cyclone cone. I ask since rotating intake port would allow for the machine to be oriented in a shop corner and connect to piping w/o additional routing.

Not sure if that makes sense…


----------



## Gary777

Hi mrpedal, I seriously considered and looked into rotating it myself. That's why the collector is perpendicular to the main duct in the picture.

I didn't try it but it looks like it wouldn't be a problem to rotate it as desired. The one minor issue is that the negative pressure hose that runs from the body of the cyclone to the lower collection drum (it keeps the bag from getting sucked into the cyclone) would be sticking out instead of being tucked in the middle of the frame of the collector. Not a big deal but just kind of odd looking.

I'd say go for it.


----------



## Stovall

Thanks, Gary for the great review. Being fairly new to woodworking, i'm still purchacing some of the larger and pricier tools, such as upgrading my old craftmans portable table saw. I'd been looking at most of the major brands and had never heard of Grizzley until I saw an ad in woodworking mag. I have been very impressed with thier prices , comparing them to similar equiped tools. I was glad to see your 5 star review….


----------



## Woodwrestler

Great review.


----------



## Woodwrestler

Great review. I have been reading everything I can get my hands on and trying not to fall victim to the overkill for what I need and also the slick marketing trap. American Woodworker actually rated this unit very well against other more powerful units and gave it some high marks in certain areas. I might just have to bite the bullet and order one.

BY THE WAY, HOW GOOD HAS THE CRANK HANDLE FOR THE FILTER CLEANING BEEN WORKING?


----------



## Gary777

Hi Woodwrestler,

The crank handle works just fine, it surprises me how little dust actually makes it to the bottom of the clear bag, the Cyclone catches just about everything.

A request was made the I shoot a video of it in action, I still plan on doing that but I've been busy. The main question from the video request is "How loud is the DC" I hadn't thought much about it until the question was asked but since then I've been paying attention when I run it, and it's quite loud!

I use hearing protection whenever I run a loud tool (Table saw, RAS, Router, Jointer, Planer…) but if I didn't wear hearing protection out of habit the cyclone would probably make me want wear something for anything other than a short run.

I am thrilled with this unit and it's been almost 4 months since I bought it, I've had absolutely no issues whatsoever and it sucks dust like crazy.


----------



## Woodwrestler

Gary,

I am getting closer to ordering this unit. My Powermatic 2000 has a blade guard on it also with a dust collection port. Thus I would be using a splitter with a 5" going to the cabinet port and a 4" going to the blade guard port. This would be off of 6" pipe like you have. I know you can't answer this with anything but an opinion but do you think this thing would pull well enough to take care of that setup?

Also, is that 6" flexible pipe coming off the 6" port on the G0703P?

thx

Gary


----------



## dahenley

Gary, 
got a new update for us? (its been 2 months)


----------



## Gary777

Hi All,

Bob A in NJ requested that I post a video to show the noise level of the Grizzly Cyclone, I started packing to move to a new house in November (the owner was going to lose the place so I had to find a new place once they sold it 5 months after I moved in! It Sucked!) so I wasn't able to get to this until now, I once again have my shop in working order though still not fully unpacked. I figured out how to upload a video so enjoy.

I am talking kind of funny in this video, I was trying to talk very loud because I thought it would be hard to hear me, that turned out not to be the case.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gary777

Hi Woodwrestler, I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner, I swore I already had but when I read through the posts it 
wasn't there.

As you guessed I can only give you an opinion on the ducting but my guess is that you will be fine with that set up, in fact you'll be better off that I am in a big way, I only have a 4" going to the cabinet and I really wish it was a 6" in fact I wish the dust port was 90 degrees clockwise from where it is on the 1023 saw.

You could run a 6" to the cabinet unless the PM won't let you due to size restriction but with the 5" you should get even better pull on the blade so I think you are in excellent shape! One big thing that kills efficiency is having a 6" run that is too long, the longer the run the more you lose in vacuum. But it sounds like you'll be pretty close.

And yes, that is 6" flexible aluminum duct, it runs about 5 feet to the 6" hardline duct under the RAS. You could hard duct it all the way to the DC but I figured it might be useful when emptying the can since I am a little pressed for space in that corner of my shop.


----------



## shawnmasterson

do you have problems with it filling the small can fast?
I built version of the bill pentze design and the power was amazing with a 3HP 220v and a 14" impeller.
when I first set it up I used recycled 7" hvac pipe about 30' and was going to town with my planer(12" 5hp bellsaw) 
I planed 4-1×12 x 12 and packed the dust bin (20 gal can). after clean the filters and bin I was up and running. then I was using it like a shop vac (4"hose) and plugged the hose. Before I could shut it down it collapsed 5 sections of pipe completely flat. I found I needed more bin and 6" pvc so it went on hold (lack of money).


----------



## Gary777

Shawn, interesting that you ask that question now, I have been building a Stickley #818 side table and did a lot of jointing and planing over the weekend, I had to empty the can twice a day on Saturday and Sunday, it fills up fast when removing big chips! And like my Thien Baffle when it gets full you can hear the chips swirling around, unlike the Thien the excess ships never made it to the plastic bag.

I have a new picture to post (I have to do it later) that shows the can full, but the plastic bag is still almost completely empty after emptying about 20 cans of sawdust.


----------



## Gary777

All, I just uploaded a new image, it shows the chip can completely full and you can see that the plastic bag has barely anything in it. There is even a little cone in the chip can from the cyclone effect.

While planing some Q/S White Oak for my latest project I heard the tell tale swirling of chips in DC that tells you it's overfull, I ran the cleaning handle a few times in both directions and opened the chip can and sure enough this is what I saw. What is telling is that before this happened there was nothing but extremely fine dust in the plastic bag. The Thein baffle did this same thing, the sound was even similar.

I don't suggest running it this full but if you do you'll just get chips in your bag.

By the way, I have never emptied the plastic bag, this shows the amount of fine dust and blow by from one overfill after running about 10 cans of chips.


----------



## pendledad

Gary, thanks for the extensive review. Thanks for posting a video too. I didn't think the DC sounded that loud in the video. Certainly no louder than a shop vac.

The 30AMP thing kills me, because I just finished running my entire shop with 12ga wire thinking the max amp draw would be 20amp on 220.

Did you look at the Oneida Mini-Gorilla? That seems to be a more portable version that you wheel to each tool rather than build a full DC system with ducts.


----------



## clafollett

pendledad, I just purchased a G0703P so am very familiar with the specs. You only need 30A breaker if running it 110V. Otherwise, 12AWG wire with a 20A 220V breaker works just fine. It should pull a max draw of 9.8A at load when configured for 220V. You will need to get the circuit board upgrade to run it 220 though. 

Its a nice machine, I highly recommend it.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Great review, thanks for all the input and video.


----------

